# Artist needed



## Bigmanrob (May 17, 2009)

I really would like to work on a graphic novel project that I would try to get published!

Only problem is I need an artist. If you are interested then post here and link some of your work.

Thanks,
Yokashima


----------



## Hunter (May 17, 2009)

a bit more info on what you have in mind and is ther pay invaulved


----------



## Kaizou (May 18, 2009)

Same as hunter here. Pos contact info,pay,somehow and idea of what is it about,whether its pg or 18+...youll get more poeple that way.


----------



## Ishaway (May 18, 2009)

I concur with the two former posts. What are you looking for as far as subject matter, type of illustration or image, price range?


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vague post is vague. Details would be good.

Better yet, find an artist, and ask him/her/it if you can write for them? Hmm? Am I the only one who did that? Anyone?


----------

